

Rant@HN: Can we please stop taking Open Graph Protocol seriously? - jgrahamc

I realize that it's often best to release early, but Open Graph Protocol is especially annoying because it's not a 'protocol' (there's no exchange of anything), it's not about a 'graph' (there are no links between elements in it).<p>It should really be called something like Some Page Associated Metadata or Node Metadata Specification.<p>If you go and read the 'specification' you'll find an apparently almost random collection of 'object types' and other attributes.<p>The reality is that Open Graph Protocol is a very weak specification which benefits Facebook and that's about it.  Sure, everyone else can consume it, but it's so Facebook oriented that it cries out for competition.<p>And I question its 'open' nature.  Given that it's page metadata it basically had to be open.  Facebook would have had a hard time making it not open since everyone could scrape whatever they got publishers to place on their pages.
======
iamdave
In the words of HN's own resident Facebook liason:

"What do you suggest?"

